# اللهجة الشامية: كنة



## ahmedcowon

السلام عليكم

ألاحظ دائما استخدام كلمة *"كنة"* أثناء متابعة الدراما السورية ولا أفهم على من يعود هذا الوصف

هل هو يعود على زوجة الابن وهل هو مستخدم في لهجات أخرى وهل هو للمؤنث فقط​


----------



## barkoosh

الكنّة هي زوجة الابن. والكلمة شائعة في اللهجة الشامية واللبنانية. لا أعرف إن كانت تُستعمل في اللهجات الأخرى
صحيح أن بعض القواميس تجيز استعمالها لزوجة الأخ، لكن الاستعمال الشائع للكلمة ينحصر على زوجة الابن

هذه الكلمة تُستعمل مع الإناث فقط. فزوج الابنة يدعى الصهر. والصهر هو أيضاً زوج الاخت


----------

